# Sadness in my house.



## Rbeckett (Apr 3, 2014)

The wife and I decided to have our 16 year old Golden put to sleep.  Her hips have been failing and her arthritis makes it impossible for her to stand or not fall down.  So on Monday the vet is coming out to do the deed.  We are going to dig the hole Saturday so as soon as the vet leaves and the wife gets home we can bury her in the pet graveyard with her 5 yard mates from our super pack.  Started out with 6 dogs and over the years they have dropped off one at a time just about every year.  Been almost in tears the last two days and finally made the appointment this morning.  Sucks to lose such a great companion, but we still have my Service Dog and her sister so I will continue to have a companion all the time.  I am pretty sure I am going to bust out in tears when the vet does her in.  I just have to keep telling myself that  it is about her quality more than the quantity of her life.  I know for sure I am going to miss her an aweful lot in the beginning.  Ahhh well, such is life.  It is always too short no matter how long they live.

Bob


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 3, 2014)

Bob,

So sorry to hear this news.  Pets are a joy to have but is SO hard to lose one.  They really do become like family.

Steve


----------



## Ray C (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh man, Bob... I'm sorry to hear that...


Ray


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup she was a bright light in our home for a long long time.  Her hips have been failing for about 18 months and she has reached the point where her quality of life is suffering.  So we will put her out in the yard with the other 5 rescues from the original 6 dog super pack we had for sooo long.  At least I still have my Service Dog and her neurotic sister so I will still have a couple of companions all the time.  Thanks for all the good thoughts.   We will get through this but it really is like losing a child or family member.

Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Bob.  I've been in that situation a number of times myself and it's never easy.

Best wishes,

-Ron


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 3, 2014)

They are family. Always sad times. They are with us for a short time relative to our human family but great times.
Pierre


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry to read this, we love our pets and it's so sad when they have to leave our lives. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Barton (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog.  I'm glad to hear that the vet will come to your house. It's so much better for everyone when the dog can pass on in a familiar environment surrounded by loving family instead of a scary vet office. We had to have our Sammy put to sleep a couple of years ago and the vet ended up coming out to the car. He was so peaceful in the back of our Mini and it was a great kindness that we didn't have to subject him to any more grief.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2014)

Bob, I'm sorry to hear the news
just consider yourself a better person for loving and caring for the old girl.
it's really sad to loose a dear friend especially one of 16 years.
i have felt the bittersweet feelings a couple times myself.
i feel your pain brother.
you gave her a great home with everything she needed to live a very long and happy life.

all things must pass


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 3, 2014)

Bob, it was with tears in my eyes that I read your post. We also have been down that difficult path too many times. It is at times like this that I think back on some of the pets we have had over the years, each with his or her own personality and various habits that make each stand out from the rest. Amazingly the two that seem to stand out the most for us were both the largest and smallest dogs we had. 

Rico was a Great Pyrenees, a 140 pound gentle giant. He only lived to the age of 9 before he was called home, but his time with us will always be fondly remembered. He was a pillow and a jungle gym for my boys when they were little, plus he was a fierce protector.  Rico's best buddy was a little 'teacup' poodle named Spencer. Spencer was all of 3 1/2 pounds dripping wet, but Rico always looked out for him, and they were the best of buddies. Spencer outlived Rico by many years, but we had to put the little guy down at the age of twenty three. 

Rico and Spencer hold special places in our hearts, as do all of the other cats, dogs, cockatiels, parakeets, hamsters, and even a cockatoo that shared our home for a while. We feel honored that they were able to share some of their quality years with us, and we have known joy through their presence in our daily lives. Pets, like children, are gifts from God, should not be taken for granted.

Please accept our condolences, from my family to yours.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 3, 2014)

Bob 

I've had to do that too.  Not much like it.  If it's possible to get a little peek into heaven, it's that moment when all you can see is how much you love them, and they loved you back. 

Bernie


----------



## Senna (Apr 3, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.

Dogs give us 100 years worth of love and devotion in the 14 or so years they're with us as our companions.

It's always painful to do what you're faced with. I feel for you and your family.

Take care and godspeed old girl.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Bob, it's a tough time.
Dogs give their all to us and leave way too soon.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 3, 2014)

Bob,
There are no words I can write that can convey my feelings on what lies before you. Spend as much time as possable with her and easy her journey to the other side.
Be strong my friend.
*******G******


----------



## rafe (Apr 4, 2014)

This helps, it's not mine it's from an e-mail I received ....so true , been where you are about a year ago........


----------



## n3480h (Apr 4, 2014)

Very sorry to hear this Bob.  I still tear up when I think about the dogs I've loved and lost, but then I smile as I recall the joy we had together.  You are good people to have rescued so many good dogs.

Tom


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 4, 2014)

Understood.

Our dalmatian died a few years ago. A puppy, he came to us with scars and a limp, as he had been abused.
My name on this site  "Uglydog" is a daily reminder of what he gave to us.
Just as with humans if we remember to practice some of what we have learned from our pets, then our world will be a better place.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 4, 2014)

Sad day, sorry to hear Bob. My neighbor in the campground I stayed in in Florida a few years ago had to put down a loved German Sheppard because it was a biter and he was a traveling vender and the dog was such a liability. I remember seeing him walking the dog on it's last day and seeing a grown man cry. A few months later he bought a German Sheppard puppy and sent it to some classes and he is now a happy man again.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 4, 2014)

So sad to hear Bob. Some people just don't understand. Believe me, I do.

Best wishes,

Dale


----------



## george wilson (Apr 4, 2014)

Our dogs and cats are very much parts of our family. My little dog is sitting on my lap all the time as I type. She is 2 or 3 years old. Part Jack Russell,part Beagle or something else. Very smart and totally dedicated to me. My wife';s dog weighs about 40 # and is a spitz mix. Both are rescued dogs.

We used to have 5 cats,as they kept showing up a the back door because their owners abandoned them,or whatever.


Now that I'm retired,much of my day revolves around caring for the pets,feeding,letting them out,things like that. 

It is indeed terribly sad when you have to have one put to sleep. My sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 4, 2014)

Very sorry to hear, Bob. I too, like some of the other members here, know what it means to do what you are doing and go through it. Nothing pleasant about it, except you can be assured there is no pain or suffering after this. These animals come to depend on us for virtually everything, and this is the best thing you can do for them at their end of life. Make it as pain free and non-traumatic as possible, and know that it is the best you can do, and is appreciated.

I've lost several of the cats we are working on rescuing over the last year or two, and even thought some are feral, they become friends and it is not easy to see them go. 

Best wishes, Bob.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 4, 2014)

A sad time for all.
Pets give so much and ask for so little,  something to be learned there.

My thoughts are wiyh you.  Scruffy


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Bob. Take care, I'm as near as your phone.

 "Billy G"


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't mind appologising for cat on lap while try to type . There has always been one since th e day
i was born-79 yrs-last lived. 23yrs new oner retired LPN CAT, puts me to bed, gets me, relishes felinity. I have someone to come home. I and,I guess everyone else here shares your sorrow.
     BLJHB.


----------



## glockster (Apr 4, 2014)

Bob, sorry for your loss. the wife and I had to put down the Boxer about a year ago and then the german sheapard two months ago, and I greatly miss both of them. I was telling my wife yesterday what I hate the most is coming home from work and not being greeted by wagging tails or jingling dog tags.

Best wishes, Don


----------



## samthedog (Apr 4, 2014)

I certainly feel for you. My handle "samthedog" comes from a Staffordshire Bull Terrier I had when I lived in Australia. I had to put the guy down and it broke my heart.

You are doing the right thing by your dog letting her go when she is in too much pain. Sometimes we have to do what is best for the dog, not what's easiest for us. It's damn hard but is the right thing to do. I have been through it quite a few times with working dogs on the farm and house pets. It's never easy.

Paul.


----------



## visenfile (Apr 4, 2014)

I always go the whole journey with my dogs and cats.  Always tears when the needle is used.   Last dog went a month ago with pancreatic cancer. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## comstock-friend (Apr 4, 2014)

Very sorry. Waited way too long with my beagle. Best when they can go with some dignity.

John


----------



## mtnlvr (Apr 4, 2014)

Bob, so sorry to hear about your buddy.  My lab mix is laying on the couch beside me as I type so I can feel your pain.
Pets can be such a huge part of our lives that I look forward each evening seeing my Abbee when I get home from work.
Just remember all the good times and love your dogs bring.


----------

